# off-set fire maintenance



## monty3777 (Nov 11, 2008)

I have been doing some timkering with fire maintenance and wonder if the methods I usemake the moste sense. I wonder how you all deal with fire maintenance on your off-sets?

Here's what I have tried:
http://slowfoodrebellion.blogspot.com

What could I do differently?


----------



## Cliff H. (Nov 11, 2008)

When I had a big offset smoker I would burn red oak down to coals and then add one or two hickory splits every hour or so. 

Smaller offsets work good with a charcoal basket and wood chunks as long as there are no unwanted holes in the fire box.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Nov 11, 2008)

Ask Wittdog


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 11, 2008)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> *When I had a big offset smoker I would burn red oak down to coals and then add one or two hickory splits every hour or so. *
> 
> Smaller offsets work good with a charcoal basket and wood chunks as long as there are no unwanted holes in the fire box.



Ditto.  A good bed of coals is key as well as preheated DRY wood!  The wood should pretty much instantaneously ignite, not smolder....


----------



## Tannehill Kid (Nov 11, 2008)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Cliff H.":71o7soyh]*When I had a big offset smoker I would burn red oak down to coals and then add one or two hickory splits every hour or so. *
> 
> Smaller offsets work good with a charcoal basket and wood chunks as long as there are no unwanted holes in the fire box.



Ditto.  A good bed of coals is key as well as preheated DRY wood!  The wood should pretty much instantaneously ignite, not smolder....[/quote:71o7soyh]That is pretty much the way ole Dave Klose told to me to do it.  Pre heating the wood ignites pretty quick and seems easier to control fire.  If I'm trying to keep a temp of 225-275 I will add 1-2 pieces of wood every 30-40 minutes or if I'm trying to maintain 300-350 it will take 3-4 pieces.  Also found that the type of wood I'm burning makes a difference too.


----------



## wittdog (Nov 12, 2008)

I have a small offset... I like to use lump and bank the fire...I use the lump for heat and the wood for flavor....I can get at least a 2.5hr burn with out playing with anything and the temp stays solid


----------



## monty3777 (Nov 12, 2008)

Never thought of preheating the wood. My Horizon has a heating plate on the firebox - great idea!

As far as using charcoal - here are some thoughts I have. I am trying to stick with wood because for me it's cheaper. I can but 900lbs for $50. Of course, I have to haul it and cut it - but that's kind of fun. 

That said - perhaps that simply isn't a good idea. Maybe spending the money on charcoal - at least for a bet of coals will produce a better product- which is the point. 

I'm taking lots of notes and learning a lot from y'all. Thanks! Keep your thoughts coming if you have 'em. Any of you use strictly wood for fuel?


----------



## Tannehill Kid (Nov 12, 2008)

monty3777 said:
			
		

> Never thought of preheating the wood. My Horizon has a heating plate on the firebox - great idea!
> 
> As far as using charcoal - here are some thoughts I have. I am trying to stick with wood because for me it's cheaper. I can but 900lbs for $50. Of course, I have to haul it and cut it - but that's kind of fun.
> That said - perhaps that simply isn't a good idea. Maybe spending the money on charcoal - at least for a bet of coals will produce a better product- which is the point.
> ...


Come on over to my house and you can have lots of fun.


----------



## wittdog (Nov 12, 2008)

At the time I got my offset...I could get charcoal cheap..good stuff..cheap in 40lb bags..anyway

With the way I do it...I don't get the temp spikes from adding wood..then it catches...temp spike..then it calms down...then its time to add more wood...ect....

Keep in mind its a small offset and it works for me...The big thing is doing what works for you and having fun experimenting


----------



## monty3777 (Nov 12, 2008)

wittdog said:
			
		

> At the time I got my offset...I could get charcoal cheap..good stuff..cheap in 40lb bags..anyway
> 
> With the way I do it...I don't get the temp spikes from adding wood..then it catches...temp spike..then it calms down...then its time to add more wood...ect....
> 
> Keep in mind its a small offset and it works for me...The big thing is doing what works for you and having fun experimenting



Researching this topic has been a blast. I love to tend fires and it's amazing how many of my assumptions about what makes a good fire have been wrong. I have also been suprised at how little there is out there on this topic!!


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 12, 2008)

Well I cant quite figger out if you got a big pit or a little pit..perhaps midsized would be the propa terminology. If it happen to be considered big I would not waste money on using charcoal in it..especially if you got free wood. On the other hand with a small pit..a charcoal base with some wood for flavor works very well as described by Witt. Much easier to control the temp spikes and such thangs. Guess like somebody else say might be the best plan to play with it and see which way it likes to swing. It could be one of them AC/DC pits which swings both ways. Just trying to cover all the bases here. Do you have a firegrate in it by any chance?

bigwheel





			
				monty3777 said:
			
		

> Never thought of preheating the wood. My Horizon has a heating plate on the firebox - great idea!
> 
> As far as using charcoal - here are some thoughts I have. I am trying to stick with wood because for me it's cheaper. I can but 900lbs for $50. Of course, I have to haul it and cut it - but that's kind of fun.
> 
> ...


----------



## monty3777 (Nov 12, 2008)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Well I cant quite figger out if you got a big pit or a little pit..perhaps midsized would be the propa terminology.
> 
> Do you have a firegrate in it by any chance?
> 
> bigwheel



Here's a video of the cooker - if it helps.
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Xm9xobG-pLI&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Xm9xobG-pLI&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## jminion1 (Nov 12, 2008)

BW 
I thought those AC/DC pits were outlawed in Texas?


----------



## wittdog (Nov 12, 2008)

jminion said:
			
		

> BW
> I thought those AC/DC pits were outlawed in Texas?


I thought those AC/DC were brought to us by the same people who brought us the TEXAS Crutch


----------



## monty3777 (Nov 12, 2008)

jminion said:
			
		

> BW
> I thought those AC/DC pits were outlawed in Texas?



I think he may be from Austin


----------



## Woodman1 (Nov 12, 2008)

Definitely preheat your wood on top of that firebox. Your wood should be as close to combustion point as possible when you add it to the fire. When I had my old Klose w/o the insulated firebox, it would actually start fire on there on occassion. I never give much thought to the actual construction of the wood in the fire. Never use charcoal either. As Wheeler said, if you have fre wood, why?


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 12, 2008)

Well that was a very entertaining and enlightning video. I think that would classify as a big pit and best used with real wood especially since you get it free.  Now on the one clear pic I got of the fire grate will tell ya its way too wide on the slats.   A design like that will drop all your good coals on the bottom of the pit.  It needs at least some large weave expanded metal on top of whut you already got. Now I got a cast iron oil field cat walk grate on mine. That works real good with maybe a little tighter weave so it keeps your fire all in the same general location. Your air intakes is a basket case. If you ever get industrious go look at a Klose and copy Dave's design as close as you can.  Intake should span the entire width of the firebox and be infinitely adjustable at periodic intervals  allowing for as much intake above the fire as below. Simple huh? Actually if you want to do it up right it needs a square and mo bigga firebox. Get rid of that log lighter while your at it..them thangs is dangerous. Seen a fella erupt into a ball of fire one time because of one. Now why them yankees insist on calling the Noo Yawk Crutch a Texas Crutch..I just aint sure.  They even use Reynolds wrap in the crockpot from whut I heered.  Yes Jim we are now very political correct down here  in God's Country and AC/DC be just fine among consenting bbq pits. Now why they don't have beastiality pride parades yet...I just aint sure. I know some bbq cooks over in Sommerville County who would be glad to participate  

bigwheel


----------



## honcho (Nov 12, 2008)

as i see it
         i don't have a lot exp in comps,but i'm learning
         i have been q-ing for 11 yrs or so with my offset, home made    
         barbie, one thing i've leraned over the yrs. is that all the bark 
         should be off the splits, well seasoned, and dry, now i've have  
         burned the splits down to coals then shovled them in the fire
         box,, the burn box is more under control w/o great spikes,and 
         it makes a differance in the end product. to me the art is in the
         control and the time it takes to achive it  
             THANKS


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Nov 13, 2008)

My Klose Ultimate is 30x8 on the main.  I usually start with a chimney full of either lump or briquettes to sped up a bed of coals.  On top of that I'll throw 3-4  quarter sticks facing the baffle and open everything wide with exhaust about 2/3 open.  After about an hour or so, I check and adjust the dampers.  After it's running for a while, 1 preheated stick about every 1:05 seems to work.  This can be longer or shorter depending upon air temp, wind, barometric pressure, and humidiy...all factors in combustion.


----------



## honcho (Nov 17, 2008)

Jamesb your so rigth,,it takes more wood two burn 2 pits,, yes it is more work, but like the 1st member stated free wood,  mine is not free ,, I get pd to cut it n haul it...I just wish I got some hickory more offten,,,   with char. costing $4-7 a bag i don't find it the best value so i use what i got oak, cherry, & maple and NO soft wood not even to start it up


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 17, 2008)

Hey Honcho..not sure who convinced you to debark your wood..but as James say in his narrative it aint a good plan.  Near all the flavor of wood is found in the bark. If you go to the trouble to take off the bark you will be also making yourself some flavorless conditions on the meat. Person cooking with debarked wood might as well be cooking with cardboard boxes. Just my .02 of course. Sure other opinyawns will vary.  As they say it just like an anus..in that everybody got one

bigwheel




			
				honcho said:
			
		

> Jamesb your so rigth,,it takes more wood two burn 2 pits,, yes it is more work, but like the 1st member stated free wood,  mine is not free ,, I get pd to cut it n haul it...I just wish I got some hickory more offten,,,   with char. costing $4-7 a bag i don't find it the best value so i use what i got oak, cherry, & maple and NO soft wood not even to start it up


----------



## honcho (Nov 17, 2008)

intresting;    i will 2x check 2 see if i'm wrong,, sorry,,, didn't no harm


----------



## Woodman1 (Nov 18, 2008)

Only time you need to remove the bark is if it is wet and funky! Otherwise, I find it does not affect anything one way or the other. wm


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Nov 18, 2008)

Yeah, smokin 5 cigars while you're cooking really brings those taste buds alive. :roll:


----------



## cleglue (Nov 18, 2008)

Monty3777,

I made a video last February on fire management using my Bar-B-Chef offset smoker.  The wind picked up the last few hours which caused my fire management to take a turn for the worst.  Here is the link from last February.

http://www.bbq-4-u.com/forum/viewtopic. ... management


----------



## Woodman1 (Nov 19, 2008)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> Yeah, smokin 5 cigars while you're cooking really brings those taste buds alive. :roll:



I don't actually EAT the stuff!


----------



## wittdog (Nov 19, 2008)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Uncle Bubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So thats where Bubba learned it from...

I don't use wood with bark...don't care for it...but thats just me


----------



## bbqfans (Nov 19, 2008)

*fire control - an old timers way,*

I guess I'm just ANAL about my "Que". :roll:  
I use a pre-burn barrel and in doing so I end up with NO nasties(phenols,soot,creosote,etc.). To me smoking is not the amount of smoke coming from the exhaust, but a barely visible wisp!  
  As others have said,"if it smells of smoke, it's smokin'"
  In my honest opinion, charcoal and even chunk gives a definite taste to the meat that offends me.
   Yeah, I know it's a lot more work and the neighbors look at me as if I were NUTS,but do I care-NOT :!: 
  All the folks I've ever served my "Q" to have raved about the taste   when you have something good, why screw with it :?: 
  With embers you can control your heat easier than with charcoal and have none of the offensive taste. But , too , I like being DIFFERENT!!!


----------



## wittdog (Nov 20, 2008)

Arent' the embers just lit charcoal


----------



## monty3777 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: fire control - an old timers way,*



			
				bbqfans said:
			
		

> I guess I'm just ANAL about my "Que". :roll:



I think we all are - that's why we spend so much time reading internet forums in an attempt to find the best way of going about making as good a product as possible.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Nov 20, 2008)

This might make for a good radio show topic!


----------



## monty3777 (Nov 20, 2008)

It certainly would be a unique show/podcast as I really haven't found any other source for information. This thread may be the most extensive resource on the internet right now about how to deal with a fire in an off-set.


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: fire control - an old timers way,*

Great point on the wood coals. That is the way the Lord intended for us to cook.  Preferably Mesquite and hoping it bees cooked direct to semi direct. Now have offset with coals and that works too just not quite as well. Charcoal and raw wood cant hold a candle to a good pile of S. Texas Mesquite coals a shovel and a drunk bohunk who knows how to sling em right.

bigwheel 




			
				bbqfans said:
			
		

> I guess I'm just ANAL about my "Que". :roll:
> I use a pre-burn barrel and in doing so I end up with NO nasties(phenols,soot,creosote,etc.). To me smoking is not the amount of smoke coming from the exhaust, but a barely visible wisp!
> As others have said,"if it smells of smoke, it's smokin'"
> In my honest opinion, charcoal and even chunk gives a definite taste to the meat that offends me.
> ...


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: fire control - an old timers way,*



			
				bigwheel said:
			
		

> Great point on the wood coals. That is the way the Lord intended for us to cook.  Preferably Mesquite and hoping it bees cooked direct to semi direct. Now have offset with coals and that works too just not quite as well. Charcoal and raw wood cant hold a candle to a good pile of S. Texas Mesquite coals a shovel and a drunk bohunk who knows how to sling em right.
> 
> bigwheel
> 
> ...




And there ain't nothing better than some bacon wrapped quail breasteses with a jalapeno inside  cooked over them shoveled in coals either!!!!!!


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 20, 2008)

Well I take your word on that bacon jap quail combo...dont think I ever had none but sure I love it since it has the word bacon in the recipe Now have did some purty tasty dove bird breastes in a similar fashion and they was purty much grand prize winners amongst the drunk dove hunters who was wolfing them down.  Now we could not afford Japs or quail for some reason. I dont think anybodys breastes out the quail around these parts. Maybe thats why we didnt have none. This is getting cornfusing. 

bigwheel


----------



## bbqfans (Nov 20, 2008)

*well, not really coals*

Witdog, I'm not saying that preburnt wood embers _aren't_coals,just that I've found my smoked products don't have a burned or acrid taste. :roll: 
   My thinking is that all the nasties (phenols-creosote-etc.) are gone by the time I scoop the glowing embers into the firebox.
   It turns out to be a little more work, but isn't thhat part of te fun? Besides it keeps the "wanna be's" wondering, What the heck is he doing, does he like to play with fire :?:   WELL, as a matter of fact it is my way of being a Pyromaniac. It's part of my fun. Besides if it looks complicated, no-one else will want to go to all that trouble- it's what keeps me the guy people want to do thier smoking for them :!:   

     Nothing special , just STYLE :!:  :!:  :!:


----------



## wittdog (Nov 21, 2008)

To each there own..whatever works for you and what you like....it all comes down to fire management...that burt taste comes from not running a clean burning fire


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 21, 2008)

Good points all. Have heard it splained by some of the dedicated coals slingers that wood smoke contains around 200 plust different chemical compounds of which about 190 dont taste good on meat. Now do have a comp chum who cooked on an offset pit and always preburned and shoveled his wood which was a mix of hickory and mesquite. Usually come in sorta hit or miss at awards time. One time down at Terrell in an IBCA cookoff he decided to skip the preburn step and just use the wood straight. The fella hit first place brisket..stuck 750 bucks in his pocket and threw away his preburn gizmo forever. Guess it just proves the old adage that there's mo than one way to skin a cat..or perhaps contest cooking is only one way for the good taste of bbq to be objectively measured.  

bigwheel


----------



## monty3777 (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: well, not really coals*



			
				bbqfans said:
			
		

> Witdog, I'm not saying that preburnt wood embers _aren't_coals,just that I've found my smoked products don't have a burned or acrid taste. :roll:



I think you'll find that the burned flavor you are describing doesn't come from the charcoal you use. It is probably a result of you burning your meat.      8)


----------

